# Dolmar 5100 vs. Dolmar 6400



## Roxburyeric (Nov 15, 2008)

I am currently considering getting a new saw. I have a husky 51 which I purchased 10 years ago. It still runs pretty good and I have been very happy with it. I just started burning wood this year and figure I'll be cutting about 5 cords per year (more this year so I can be a year or two ahead). I like new toys and have been thinking about getting a second saw. So far most of the wood I have got has been log length that I have to cut up at someones house and most has been 10" to 20 " trunks, with a few larger ones. The 18" bar on the Husky 51 has been able to handle it fine so far and I don't anticipate felling a lot of trees. I am wondering how much more power/speed I will see with the 5100 and then is the 6400 worth the extra $100 over the 5100. Thoughts please - I know you guys like to spend other people's money so your advise would be great. Larger is usually better but $100 is still a hard earned $100. Thanks Eric


----------



## computeruser (Nov 15, 2008)

It's more than an issue of $100.  The two saws are decidedly different in how they behave and their dimensions.  

The 6400 is a big saw, same chassis as the 7900, and has a broad, gentle torque band.  It is a superb firewood saw but a poor limber - the weight is the killer.  I like the 6400, and if your 51 is still in good shape, you could be quite happy with a 51/16" and 6400/20" setup.  You will see a notable increase in cutting speed in the bigger stuff, where the displacement and torque will really help out.  I have owned a couple of these (in 6401 trim), as well as a couple 7900s; I still have the 7900s.

The 5100 is a nice, nimble saw that has the power to pull a 20" bar, and the dimensions of your 51.  It is not as torquey as the 6400 (big surprise, given the difference in displacement), but it is still quite capable of being a very good firewood saw.  It is also a superb limber, owing to its rapid acceleration, small size, and low weight.  It will use the same bars and chains as your existing 51, but you'll have at least a 25% increase in power, with a fair bit of an increase in cutting speed.  I own one 5100 at present.


I guess the deciding factor would be whether you anticipate seeing much stuff greater than 20".  If yes, then you might want to go for the 6400, as you can competently run a 24" or 28" bar with skip chain.  If not, then I'd be inclined to go with the cheaper, more nimble 5100.  Or if you like to be overequipped and can stand the added weight, then go for the 6400.  I have a friend who does all his firewood, and helps me with trimming and removals, with a 6401 and an Echo CS3000, and he has been happy with the big-n-little combo for the past few years.


----------



## Gooserider (Nov 15, 2008)

Agreed, the 6400 is essentially a 7900 with a smaller piston and cylinder - so you get the weight of the 7900 but with less cojones...  (Note that the Piston and Cylinder is the ONLY thing different between a 6400 and a 7900, other than the decals, it's a direct parts swap to upgrade)

The 7900 has the best power to weight ratio in the business, and is light as 80cc class saws go.  However the 6400 is on the heavy side for a 65cc class saw.  I love my 7900, and if I ever get another saw, the 5100 is on my short list, but I would probably not go for the 6400, unless I thought I could save money upgrading it later...  (Right now the price difference between the 6400 and 7900 is less than the cost of parts)

Gooserider


----------



## Roxburyeric (Nov 15, 2008)

The 7900 is out of my price range and probably more saw than I would need 95% of the time,  so I guess the question is for a second saw, knowing I have the Husky 51, is the Dolmar 5100 too similiar to bother spending $400 + Tax on?  Seems like having a second saw would be very nice.  Alot of you guys with 2  saws tend to have a smaller saw than the 51 and a larger saw than the 5100.  Am I over thinking this one?


----------



## aandabooks (Nov 15, 2008)

Roxburyeric said:
			
		

> The 7900 is out of my price range and probably more saw than I would need 95% of the time,  so I guess the question is for a second saw, knowing I have the Husky 51, is the Dolmar 5100 too similiar to bother spending $400 + Tax on?  Seems like having a second saw would be very nice.  Alot of you guys with 2  saws tend to have a smaller saw than the 51 and a larger saw than the 5100.  Am I over thinking this one?



Yep,  too much to spend $400 on for basically another saw in the same size class.  With a 50 cc class saw already in the stable you probably want to look towards something 70cc.  Then there will be a noticable difference between the two saws.  Or sell the 51 and buy a 361 and then something smaller for the little limbing.


----------



## sl7vk (Nov 15, 2008)

Roxburyeric said:
			
		

> The 7900 is out of my price range and probably more saw than I would need 95% of the time,  so I guess the question is for a second saw, knowing I have the Husky 51, is the Dolmar 5100 too similiar to bother spending $400 + Tax on?  Seems like having a second saw would be very nice.  Alot of you guys with 2  saws tend to have a smaller saw than the 51 and a larger saw than the 5100.  Am I over thinking this one?



After two hours of cutting with the 5100, I'm exhausted....

I can't imagine how I'd feel with the 6400.....

Out here it's almost all softwood..... I've cut 30" thick lodgepole pine with no problem at all with the 5100.........


----------



## Gooserider (Nov 15, 2008)

Roxburyeric said:
			
		

> The 7900 is out of my price range and probably more saw than I would need 95% of the time,  so I guess the question is for a second saw, knowing I have the Husky 51, is the Dolmar 5100 too similiar to bother spending $400 + Tax on?  Seems like having a second saw would be very nice.  Alot of you guys with 2  saws tend to have a smaller saw than the 51 and a larger saw than the 5100.  Am I over thinking this one?



I think it's nice to have two saws, but not essential.  (However I think it IS essential to have two bar and chain setups if you only have one saw - just in case you get really stuck...)  However I don't think it makes sense to have two that are both the same size, so I'd either go for a big saw and a little one, or stick with one midrange and save your money for a better saw later....  Then of course there's the three saw plan, the four saw plan, the five.... :coolsmile: 

Gooserider


----------



## Roxburyeric (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks guys for the advice.  I think I'll wait and save up some more cash for a bigger saw.


----------



## willisl64 (Nov 15, 2008)

Sell the 51 on ebay and buy a 5100 and a 7900.  Trying to talk my wife into letting me do this...


----------



## carbon neutral (Nov 15, 2008)

Save your money and hound your local home depot rental center about when they will be selling their rental saws.  They rent Makita 6401 typically they sell them once a year for $200-250.  Upgrade it to the 7900 for $220 with a kit from Baileys.  I wouldn't want a 6400 or 7300 because the weight/size penalty compared to the 7900, if I owned one of them I would always be thinking I coulda had a 7900.  I wouldn't want any of the 6400-7900 saws as a single saw owner.  The 5100 is a better choice for single saw owners.   If you want to stay a one saw owner you could sell your saw for about $150-200 then buy the 5100.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 15, 2008)

Roxburyeric said:
			
		

> The 7900 is out of my price range and probably more saw than I would need 95% of the time,  so I guess the question is for a second saw, knowing I have the Husky 51, is the Dolmar 5100 too similiar to bother spending $400 + Tax on?  Seems like having a second saw would be very nice.  Alot of you guys with 2  saws tend to have a smaller saw than the 51 and a larger saw than the 5100.  Am I over thinking this one?


13 lbs isnt that bad for a 65cc saw if thats what you can afford its a big upgrade from the husky and i dont think you will be disapointed with it! Yes the 7900 people have good points but the price point for you is 6400 and it is a good saw! Most people will never even need the power of the 6400 saw I would gofore the 6400 and be very happy(and it is upgradeable to a 7900 if needed)


----------



## CT-Mike (Nov 15, 2008)

While I have Jonsered's and a Husky instead of Sachs-Dolmar, I have to agree with those above. It doesn't make much sense to spend $400 for a saw in the same class as the one you have. I have two Jonsered 2063's, one with a 24" bar (max for that saw), and one with a 20". The Husky 240 has a 14" bar and is my limbing saw. It is definitely a nice break on the back to go from the big saws to the Husky.


----------



## sgcsalsero (Nov 17, 2008)

My .02

-I have a 5100s and love it, it's a screamer and I am plenty tired after 1 hour of continuous use
-I have a bigger saw which I seldom use
-I think you have excellent answers from two reallyveteran guys here
-Rent a 6401 Makita from Home Depot for $35 for the whole day and see how you like it
-New makitas are cheaper than dolmars so find a dealer and save some dinero if you don't care about the decals
-A few extra loops of razor sharp quality chain at the ready are worth their weight in gold


----------

